# Latest Tarpon fly.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

This one is 8-9" long. I tied it on a 7/0 Gamakatsu hook. I need to tie up a few more because I think Tarpon are gonna eat them. I'll fish them with a Pulse Disc to make them swim. 

I'll try to shoot a video tomorrow and post it here. Ya'll ain't gonna believe how this fly looks with a Pulse Disc.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Looks great...Forgive my ignorance but what is a Pulse Disc?

I've been trying to catch one of those stupid tarpon for years on a fly with no success so I'll be curious how you do. On second thought "stupid" is probably not the best word I could choose...they're smarter than I am.

Thanks!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sorry, I posted the wrong photo.*



For more about the Pulse Disc, Google Pulse Disc or Brine Fly Innovations.
Tell Jim that Capt. Ken sent you.

These are the darndest things I have ever seen. A little pain in the ass to cast but they make flies come alive.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I bet a ling would come out of it's skin for that bug.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Trying to edit a video right now.*

A few minutes ago I shot a short video of this thing in my pond. I am trying to figure out how to edit a video.

I am going to tie an Eel fly after editing the first video.

Ya'll ought to see what this thing does on a crab fly. Trippletails are gonna be in great big trouble soon.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Very nice tie. Interested in the disc...


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

Cool idea - kinda reminds of Fly Lipps

http://flylipps.com/patterns.html

Similar idea; give the fly built in action


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Not even close.*

When you strip this thing fast, it buzzes like a Rattletrap and makes the fly dance. Fly lips just wiggle.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Do you have any problems setting the 7/0 hook? It seems like that many years ago most of the tarpon chasers wouldn't use any hooks bigger than 4/0 because they couldn't get the big hooks to bite.......never threw at a tarpon in my life so I am not being critical. Just questioning.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sharp hooks.*

Todays hooks are mighty sharp. The hook in this fly is offset so it finds a lodging place easier than a straight hook.

I'll be using this fly while drifting with the wind or slow trolling. Any working of the fly will be done by moving the rod sde to side. Fish hook themselves pretty often this way. This is totally "No brainer" fishing.

I don't cast with the pulse disc. It is just too dang much work. Lots of times I anchor and let the current take my fly where I want it to go. With a 9 foot rod, I can fish the fly horizontally for more than 20 feet. I like to anchor off a point or bar and swim the fly up and down it.


----------

